# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  piña GOLDEN exportacion

## pacotore

hola. alguno de Uds. saben si  desde JUNIN- exactamente SATIPO- se puede exportar la piña variedad GOLDEN (MD2) pues tenia entendido que por la mosca de la fruta no permitian exportar de ese valle. gracias por su ayudaTemas similares: Piña y derivados Producción de Piña Orgánica Cultivo de Piña de Frutos del Paraíso - Satipo Cultivo de piña !!! Compro piña hawaiana, golden y cayena

----------


## rouillon

somos exportadores de Costa Rica, si requieren pina Golden Super Sweet escribanos al email: rouillon@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> somos exportadores de Costa Rica, si requieren pina Golden Super Sweet escribanos al email: rouillon@gmail.com

 Hola Ricardo: 
Lo mejor es que crees un nuevo tema para que ofrezcas piña golden de Costa Rica, ya que la página es visitada por gente de muchos países, y nunca se sabe cuando alguien interesado puede encontrar tu oferta. Piensa bien en un título, que así permites que los internautas lleguen a tu tema aquí en AgroFórum. 
Lamentablemente, no sé si en Perú alguien importe piña golden, pero sé que Chile lo hace desde Costa Rica, para abastecer sus industrias.  
Suerte y saludos

----------


## Cesar Perez

> hola. alguno de Uds. saben si  desde JUNIN- exactamente SATIPO- se puede exportar la piña variedad GOLDEN (MD2) pues tenia entendido que por la mosca de la fruta no permitian exportar de ese valle. gracias por su ayuda

 Hola estimado.
somos una Central de productores de Piña Satipo - Junin, agrupa a 6 asociaciones productoras de esta fruta.
Cultivamos las variedades de Golden MD2, Cayena Lisa y Variedad Hawaiana. 
cualquier cosa estamos prestos a realizar exportaciones de esta fruta.
nuestra capacidad de abastecimiento:
Piña Golden MD2 es de 40 TM/semana, Piña Hawaiana es de 60 TM/semana y la variedad Cayena Lisa es de 20 TM/semana
Atentamente.  *Cesar Perez Cuellar
Cel;         975252536
RPM;       #975252536
Correo;  pcc.agroperu@gamil.com
SKYE;   bionegocios21*

----------


## MCI Marketing & Comercio Inter

Estimados señores
Para saludarlos y desearle los mejores éxitos para el año 2017 
Por encargo de distribuidor A1 de España y Europa, solicitamos su mejor oferta exportable de siguiente producto fresco:  *Piña Golden*
Calibre: 6 , 7
Volumen. 2 contenedores por semana
Destino: Puerto Barcelona, España
Precio: U$ CF x Kg Barcelona, España 
Somos serios y profesionales y deseamos calidad y entregas garantizadas.
Se cerraría contrato por 1 año con entregas solicitadas. 
Enviar ofertas a la brevedad.
A espera de prontas noticias, reciban un cordial saludo.  
Giancarlo Cuneo Leno
Gerente General *MCI Marketing & Comercio Internacional* giancarlocuneoleno@gmail.com
Skype: giancarlocuneoleno1
Móvil :  *941 101894* / 954 779467 https://www.facebook.com/mci.com.pe *NUEVO* mciperu

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados señores
> Para saludarlos y desearle los mejores éxitos para el año 2017 
> Por encargo de distribuidor A1 de España y Europa, solicitamos su mejor oferta exportable de siguiente producto fresco:  *Piña Golden*
> Calibre: 6 , 7
> Volumen. 2 contenedores por semana
> Destino: Puerto Barcelona, España
> Precio: U$ CF x Kg Barcelona, España 
> Somos serios y profesionales y deseamos calidad y entregas garantizadas.
> Se cerraría contrato por 1 año con entregas solicitadas. 
> ...

 Hola Giancarlo, te recomiendo crear un tema nuevo propio también, porque te ayudaría a que encuentren tu requerimiento en Internet. Es importante pensar bien en el título, porque por lo demás, tu mensaje es claro.  
Suerte con la búsqueda de proveedores. Saludos.

----------

